# Diesel Days Illinois Railway Museum



## Mattdren (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thought I would Let everyone know that For the First time In its history Diesel Days at the the Illinois Railway Museum is Allowing a G-scale vendor to sell during its operating Hours. My New company Wisconsin - Illinois Trains will be selling both days July 21st and 22nd from 9am to 6pm. If any of you are in the area come out Watch so real one to one scale action and talk trains i will include a running Schedule For both days.
Thanks 
Matt Drennan


We'll kick off each day at 10:00am with normal operations, the heavyweight coach train pulled by BN9908 and BN3; the Nebraska Zephyr pulled by CBQ 9911A; and a four car caboose train pulled by CBQ 9255, and the CNW bilevels pulled by CNW 411. Later in the day we'll have a few freight train run-bys with different power each time. We may change the power on the heavyweight coach train and the caboose train after the parade.

The Parade of Power will begin around 1:00pm-1:30pm and will include the equipment listed below, but not necessarily in this order. Similar to last year, we will again have the BN 5383 under load from CNW 6847 heading East, and the CNW 6847 under load from BN 5383 heading West. The same drill for the CBQ 504 under load from SP 1518 heading East, and SP 1518 under load from CBQ 504 heading West. They will not stop in front of the depot as the other trains normally do.

- United States Army 8537 (GE 45Ton)
- Nekoosa Paper 14 (ALCO S1)
- Minnesota Transfer 200 (ALCO RS3)
- Green Bay & Western 2407 (ALCO RSD15)
- Illinois Terminal 1605 (EMD GP7) 
- Milwaukee Road 760 (FM H10-44)
- Milwaukee Road 118C (EMD F7A)
- Southern Pacific 1518 (EMD SD7)
- Burlington Northern 1 (EMD F9A), 2 (EMD F9B),
- Burlington Northern 9908 (EMD E9Am), 3 (EMD E9Am)
- Burlington Northern 5383 (GE U30C)
- Chicago & North Western 6847 (EMD SD40-2)
- Chicago & North Western 4160 (EMD GP7R)
- Chicago & North Western 411 (EMD F7A) Bilevels
- Chicago Burlington & Quincy 504 (EMD SD24)
- Chicago Burlington & Quincy 9255 (EMD SW7)
- Chicago Burlington & Quincy 9911A (EMC E5A) Nebraska Zephyr

We'll keep the usual disclaimer of All equipment and schedules subject to change without notice.

A night photo session is not yet scheduled this year, although that may change and we will announce it here at irm.org.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Matt 

I've been to the ILL Railway Museum a couple years ago. It's a great museum not to be missed. 

Good luck with your participation. 

Hopefully it will be a positive to help the museum have a great day.


----------



## Newsted (May 29, 2012)

HI Matt! 

This sounds like an event not to be missed! I think it is great that the museum is allowing a G Scale vendor to participate. I know that having the opportunity to appreciate the museum's roster of great equipment and having the latest info on my hobby too will be a real treat.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you do well. It's good they have chosen to let a vender participate. It has been many a year since I've been there so know here have been many things added. Hope to get back some day. Later RJD


----------

